# Buying greek car in UK



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. Any information about buying a Greek car in the UK and driving it back to greece. I believe GROCER may be a good man for this info if your out there ?? Thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Buy a GREEK car in the UK.......now that's a find!

This could be complicated as both parties are supposed to go to the vehicle registration office together and the seller needs certain documents from their accountant......

First I am assuming the buyer has a Greek tax number, and residents certificate. The latter you may get away with not producing at the vehicle registration office, but is doubtful.

HOWEVER........ a partial work around

get the seller to visit their accountant in Greece and obtain the necessary completed SALE documents, signed etc etc. If they are already in the UK perhaps if they have good relationships with their accountant this could be done via internet. The seller gives the buyer the necessary document....

The buyer once in Greece visits the vehicle registration office with the "log book", the sale paper (from the seller's accountant), their passport, AFM (tax number) and residents permit to register the car, they WILL expect the seller to be with you, just tell them they have now left the country......do NOT give in. (that is how I had to register my car)....

Insurance for the trip to Greece could be problematic though? UK companies will not insure a Greek plated car, you will probably need to contact a Greek insurance agency that will cover you....


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks to the grocer yet again !!
After lots of pondering I think this one could be more trouble than it's worth. The car is registered in greece but for sale in London.( at a very good price ) The current owner lived in greece before moving to uk but isn't Greek. How would I know the car is not stolen ? Was it bought on finance ? It's not so easy to check data like we can back. In the uk. It would be a bit of a ****** if I got back to greece only to have it confiscated by the police.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Considering what you have now said, I think you are 100% correct not to proceed


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks again The Grocer


----------

